# mr heater, big buddy



## eernest4 (Mar 3, 2011)

just incase you didnt already know!

Mr heater, big buddy model is approxamatly 18 inch wide x 18 in high x 12 in thick
& wieght is 7 lbs.

It is free standing, portable & opperates from either 1 - or 2--- 1lb propane tanks
or one or two 20 lb propaine grill tanks. It has a 6 volt fan blower built in that (takes 4 Dcells) or a 6 volt 800ma
ac to dc adaptor

It has 3 settings and two ceramic burners. left side ceramic is 4000 btu low & 9000 btu high and right side ceramic burner is 9000 btu

So you can run at 4000 btu, 9000 btu or 18,000 btu .
there is no thermostat , so it runs at what you set it at manually .

The great thing about mr heater big buddy is that it burns with no smell ,no oder because of the extremely efficient  honeycomb ceramic burners.

It can burn in a 20 ft x 20 ft room all day long with no smell.
It easly moves from room to room as you do.

It can be connected with a $20.oo 5 ft hose to the 20 lb gas grill tank or if you want to be in code, use the 20 ft hose that cost $30.oo, mount the gas grill tank outside the house & have the 20 ft hose come in to the room through a 1 inch dia hole in the wall. 

Mr heater big buddy runs about 1 week when you run it(4 to 6 hr a day) on the 20 lb tank, more or less, depending on room size & temp & also depending on btu setting of 4000,9000 or 18000

It has a tip over safety shut off & a low oxygen safety shut off, so that it does not burn up all the oxygen if you fall asleep in the room when it is running.

They tell you to leave a little ventalation, crack a window about 1/2 an inch but my rooms are drafty enough so that I never need to. some times I crack open a door from 1 room to the next about 1/4 inch if im running at 18,000 btu

I have 3 mr heater big buddies, I bought the first one & liked it so much that when it went on sale for 79.99, I bought 2 more.

reg price is 150.oo each but you can usually find one on sale for 79.99 or 120.oo

hunters use them in their duck blinds & tree perches and to heat their tents at night
with the 1 lb propane bottles. mr heater holds 2 - 1lb bottles inside itself because it has a left side & a right side regulator with propaine bottle screw ins on each side.

you only need to provide gas to 1 side, either right side or left side because the not used side automatically shuts itself off when ever a bottle or hose is not screwed into it. 
one side hooked up will provide gas to both ceramic burners, similtaniously.

the 2 sides are so that 2 -1lb gas bottles can double the run time for camping in a tent.

Again, the beauty of the mr heater is that it is the only unit i have ever used that does not stink me out of the room And it provides plenty of heat, 75 deg inside , 5 deg outside, even for a 24 x24ft room.

the fire dept does not allow the 20 lb tank inside the house. you will have to run the 20 ft hose through the outside wall and mount the tank outside.


----------



## yooperdave (Mar 4, 2011)

don't mean to burst your bubble, but carbon monoxide also has "no odor, no smell".

hope you don't wake up dead, some morning.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 10, 2011)

Also keep an eye on condensation. Un-vented dumps a pile of water/moisture into room. Even with the window open a crack.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 11, 2011)

The Mr. Heaters are great so long as you are aware of the dangers. Sad to say that almost every year people are found dead in hunting blinds and tents or campers. That stuff can creep up on you without you realizing it. But so long as you are aware and take the proper safety measures, they can be a great tool, especially for working in a shed during the winter months.


----------



## trafick (Mar 11, 2011)

When we camped in the cold we used one in my pop-up.  I always left the door panel open about 4" and it kept us pretty warm.  The only problem was in the morning.  The condensation was so bad it would "rain" from where it collected on the ceiling.  If used right, great little heater.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 11, 2011)

trafick, we also used them in a pop-up camper and although we did not leave the 4" like you did, it worked great. Yes, the condensation is always a problem with tents.


----------

